# British girl stabbed in the eye for her love of AC/DC



## steve777 (Aug 30, 2006)

This type of shit infuriates me beyond belief. 

Schoolgirl 'stabbed for love of AC/DC'


(Filed: 30/08/2006)



A teenager who was stabbed in the eye during her school lunch break said a "gang mentality" singled out pupils for their music and fashion tastes.

The 15-year-old, who cannot be named for legal reasons, narrowly escaped losing her sight in the attack last November.

She had been the victim of a string of attacks, threats and had even received prank calls at home because she is what is known as "a metaler", Guildford Crown Court heard today.

But she said: "I mean, it's this gang mentality that my generation seems to insist upon and I want to stop it."

Watching the girl give evidence via video link, the jury heard how name-calling in the school canteen had escalated into an attack on the school playing fields.

Mimicking and threatening the girl while queuing to get into the canteen, the three defendants, all pupils at the same school, asked around for a pair of scissors with which they said they would cut off their victim's long hair, the court has heard.

The court was told they later approached her as she chatted with friends outside the school science block and one of the three girls launched the attack, stabbing her a number of times with the sharp scissor blades.

Today, the victim, who was left with several gashes which required stitches and still suffers from blurred vision, told how one of her tormentors came at her with the blade in her hand "like in the movie Psycho".

She described feeling the blade puncture her eyelid, an injury which required stitches and narrowly missed puncturing her eyeball, and, as she fell to the ground, she told of feeling further blows to her head and her back.

Three girls were charged following the offence. One faces a charge of wounding with intent as well as a lesser, alternative charge of section 20 wounding. Her two co-defendants face charges of perverting the course of justice after, it is claimed, they helped hide the scissors following the attack.

The victim explained in a police interview shown to the court how she had been "forced into a category" on her first day at the school.

"Somebody asked me on the first day what kind of music I listened to, so I said AC/DC."

She said that, as a result of this, she was told she was a "metaler" and found herself being shunned by other classmates.

All three girls deny the charges against them.

The case has been adjourned until tomorrow.


----------



## Naren (Aug 30, 2006)

What the...?  I hope those 3 girls get sent to juvenile for a month or so and get their asses beat pretty bad in there.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 30, 2006)

Good lord, that's terrible. I hope the metal gods come down and obliterate those anti-metal motherfuckers.


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 30, 2006)

As much as I don't like AC/DC, that's easily the dumbest thing I've ever heard of.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 30, 2006)

you know what. this country has slowly been going to shit for the last ten years i have been here. i hope the little shits actually get something resembling a punishment, but judging by the usual liberal attitude towards scum that they have here, these prayhers will go unanswered.

i am seriously thinking about moving country.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 30, 2006)

Is AC/DC even really that metal?

God knows what would've happened to her if she had said "Morbid Angel."


----------



## Naren (Aug 31, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> Is AC/DC even really that metal?
> 
> God knows what would've happened to her if she had said "Morbid Angel."



They would have said "Who's that?" and she would have said "Oh, it's a death metal band " and they would have replied "I see... you're a metaller... you scum..."

Well, in the article, they kept calling her a "metaller", which is an incorrect term for "metal fans" (aka "metalheads"). They obviously don't know what's metal and what isn't.

Bands like Led Zeppelin are considered proto-metal. Bands like AC/DC and Guns And Roses are considered classic rock, but not metal. They are oftentimes listened to by metal fans, but technically they are not metal. AC/DC members themselves refer to their music as "rock and roll." I think that's a good term for it. The only thing metal about AC/DC is the singer's voice. Not bashing them or anything. Just sayin'...


----------



## Cancer (Aug 31, 2006)

My question is where are the metalhead dudes looking to kick some cheerleader ass??


----------



## steve777 (Aug 31, 2006)

You know, I'm not a hardcore AC/DC fan, but that doesn't I'm out hunting down every guy with a mullet and a comaro to stab them. 

I just don't get this thinking. Things certainly have changed since I was in school, and not for the better. It's scary when you have kids going through school, whom you are trying to teach to be an individual, and make up their own minds about things, rather then conform to what is the popular opinion or group.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 31, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> you know what. this country has slowly been going to shit for the last ten years i have been here. i hope the little shits actually get something resembling a punishment, but judging by the usual liberal attitude towards scum that they have here, these prayhers will go unanswered.
> 
> i am seriously thinking about moving country.



+ 1 These sorts of horror stories seem to be appearing more and more frequently around here. Last year a lad from my town everyone knew and liked was attacked by a couple of chavs as he walked home from the rock club every1 goes to, and he died in hospital. He was 19 I think and on his way to university  

The only thing keeping me from moving to cornwall is the complete lack of music scene there.


----------



## rogue (Aug 31, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> you know what. this country has slowly been going to shit for the last ten years i have been here. i hope the little shits actually get something resembling a punishment, but judging by the usual liberal attitude towards scum that they have here, these prayhers will go unanswered.
> 
> i am seriously thinking about moving country.



yeh this country used to be great but its eally going down the shitter


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 31, 2006)

The UK : Criminal Safe Haven. I shit you not.

As for kids like the ones bullying that girl, frankly I think they need a good hiding. Put the fear of god in them so to speak.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 31, 2006)

Someone should have theír breathing privileges withdrawn.


----------



## Michael (Aug 31, 2006)

That's awful.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 31, 2006)

Having been through the UK education system this kind of thing is all too common and sadly doesn't surprise me. I was beaten up quite badly back in 1996 after England were knocked out of the European football championship by Germany. Why? My Great Grandfather was German, ergo I'm a Nazi (seriously they called me that!) and deserve to die.

I was attacked infront of some teachers and hit with the guys school bags, one of which even had an iron bar in it specifically bought in to beat me up with. The teachers broke it up as soon as possible, but I still had to have a few days off school.

So, having experienced that I'm still sad that things like this happen, but I'm not surprised. The girls that did it will probably just get a slap on the wrist too, English justice seems to have no teeth any more.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah it's all too common an occurance. My best mate had an iron bar thrown at him, hitting him in the back of the head, because he's part German...that was by some guys who were like 18 at the time and we were 12.

I got attacked by 3 guys for being part Irish and wearing an Ireland football shirt while walking home at 2am, fortunately I was able to hold my own and was able to walk away. Only one of them was willing to fight me over it, the other two were probably just trying to mug me...but either way the other guy came off worth but I still had my injuries.

I am hoping to get some money together after uni and I'm either moving to Cornwall (specifically Newquay) or out of the country all together.


----------



## Lozek (Aug 31, 2006)

I dunno dude, you get your fair share of scum in Newquay over the summer season for sure. Haven't been for a few years but I've heard it's getting worse.

Who's for finding an uninhabited enclave and starting a musicians retreat down there somewhere?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 31, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> So, having experienced that I'm still sad that things like this happen, but I'm not surprised. The girls that did it will probably just get a slap on the wrist too, English justice seems to have no teeth any more.



It doesn't exist does it? It's all about giving them tv's, cushy living conditions, short sentences and is a complete joke. 

In fact, it is just getting worse, with more and more of this shit happenening. And meanwhile we have record levels of A and GCSE level passes? Yeah, I forgot, the kids have got smarter, right... Oh, and they can't count, can't spell for shit and can't do maths without a calculator. Is it really any wonder that so many are growing up to be complete ignoramuses if they've never been taught to use their brain?

I don't get it at all man ...


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 31, 2006)

wtf?! Those kids need to get some serious punishment. THey could've killed that girl! And for what? Because they didn't like her taste in music? Fuck that!


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 31, 2006)

This kind of shit has been happening round my area for fucking years. I was beaten up when i was 11 by a 17 year drug addict because i had a BMX that i was taking back to the police and he wanted to try and make it out that i stole it and tried to get money out of me. Broke my nose, bruises all over my head and kind of a fear of going out. 

A few years ago a guy was hit round the head with a metal pole just because he won a game of pool and the other guy got annoyed. 

Then there's the girl who was in my school year at school who has been put away for a few years (that's right, A FEW YEARS, not life like it should be!) for taking part in raping a baby with her boyfriend. But she was considered a victim because her boyfriend apparently influenced her.

Then there's all the drug addicts walking the streets and hanging around the town who you just want to go up to and give a fucking good hiding. You can't even protect yourself any more, because you hurt some one and the other guy is considered a victim because of his bad up bringing that has caused him to take the money and possessions you worked hard for. Fuck that!

I've been considering moving out of the country since a very close friend of mine is moving the America for a few months to study, it's given me a drive to get the fuck out of here. But only when i think i'm ready to (and possibly leave my family behind which i'm not keen on )and can support myself.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 31, 2006)

America's not any better, and you're more likey to be shot here.

In 1993, while I was still in High School, I was jumped by skinheads not 3 blocks from the police station because my last name sounded Jewish. Not one cop showed up.

The only way to truely escape it is to never interact with people.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 31, 2006)

The only severe sentencing (and rightly so) was when I witnessed a friend of a friends brother drop a concrete paving slab onto some guys head during a fight which killed him. He got life.

Nowadays the majority of people seem to be living on the dole and benefits with no real intention of doing anything to change their lives or their families lives. I live really close to a council estate as do most of my friends so we're no strangers to witnessing the most disgusting acts of human nature. In one year there were two snipers on the tower blocks outside of my house that brought armed police to the whole area. Not only this but those same tower blocks are the known residence of numerous drug dealers and at one point a child molester who was hiding from the police and no one has the balls to do anything about them, certainly not the authorities. The paedophile eventually toppd himself but thats not justice in my eyes. Countless animals have been thrown out of the windows of those tower blocks and on the 5th of November it has been known (and witnessed) that cats have been strapped to fireworks and then lit.

There is no age range for the culprits either...teenagers and young adults deal the drugs to other teenagers, a few years ago I was introduced to a 4 year old boy who abused solvents and took ecstacy.


----------



## XEN (Aug 31, 2006)

True, it's not just the UK. It's all over the place. People are out of control.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd stab her for listening to ACDC too.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 31, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'd stab her for listening to ACDC too.


 
That's really not nice dude.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 31, 2006)

awww, its a joke. what kind of metal fiend are you anyways?!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 31, 2006)

Well it's not a nice one. There are times when jokes like that really shouldn't be made.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 31, 2006)

well i was gonna put one of those "this thread is worthless without pics" smilies, but i figured that'd be too far..


----------



## Pauly (Aug 31, 2006)

I could add to the list of stories, but meh. I wouldn't mind moving somewhere else when I'm older either, anything to get away from here... I bet Labour will still be in charge too! (Uh-oh, better not get politcal!)


----------



## Sentient (Aug 31, 2006)

What I don't understand is how somebody could not like AC/DC. That's like not liking ice cream, free drinks, and puppies. Who the hell doesn't like puppies? 

[action=Sentient]administers "Let There Be Rock" [/action]


----------



## 2powern (Aug 31, 2006)

Sentient said:


> What I don't understand is how somebody could not like AC/DC. That's like not liking ice cream, free drinks, and puppies. Who the hell doesn't like puppies?
> 
> [action=Sentient]administers "Let There Be Rock" [/action]




I don't like Ac/Dc or puppies.

It's just sick that something like that could happen.


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 31, 2006)

Y'know working for a peice of shit Somerfield sucks, and hearing this story and just thinking of how it's not an isolated case makes me feel like quitting my day job and living as a vigilante.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 31, 2006)

You know, if you Brits let everybody have guns this shit wouldn't be going on. Firearms are a huge deterant of crime. The places in the US that have more liberal gun laws have lower crime rates. You think twice about attacking someone because you never know who is going to be packing.


----------



## Dormant (Aug 31, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> You know, if you Brits let everybody have guns this shit wouldn't be going on. Firearms are a huge deterant of crime. The places in the US that have more liberal gun laws have lower crime rates. You think twice about attacking someone because you never know who is going to be packing.



Dave I like you man but the less said about this the better! 

The fact that we don't have guns readily available only makes me feel safer!


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 31, 2006)

This is very tragic and sad.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Sentient said:


> What I don't understand is how somebody could not like AC/DC. That's like not liking ice cream, free drinks, and puppies. Who the hell doesn't like puppies?
> 
> [action=Sentient]administers "Let There Be Rock" [/action]




The best AC/DC I've ever heard was actually Six Feet Under's cover of "You Shook Me All Night Long" Fucking awsome!! Maybe that's what got her stabbed. A death metal dude belting that song out


----------



## Drew (Aug 31, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> You know, if you Brits let everybody have guns this shit wouldn't be going on. Firearms are a huge deterant of crime. The places in the US that have more liberal gun laws have lower crime rates. You think twice about attacking someone because you never know who is going to be packing.



Bullshit. Had guns been legal in the UK, she'd have been shot, not stabbed with a pair of scissors. Be reasonable, violent crime MAY be lower in states with more liberal gun laws (and I'm not even sure if I've seen unbiased statistics arguing that - it's certainly dropped nationally as national gun laws have tightened), but there's a hell of a lot less violent crime in countries where guns are illegal than countries where they are. 

I honestly don't see how easing the restrictions and screening process involved so "anyone" can get a gun means that fewer people who would use guns for voilence will have one. 

Also worth noting - the fact that we're wishing violence on the girls in question here - getting their "asses beat" or their "breathing privelages revoked" instead of serious jail time for their crimes doesn't exactly reflect too well on us - it's the same symptoms from the other side of the coin.


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 31, 2006)

Eye for an eye. Stab all 3 of those shitwads in the eye. Simple.


----------



## SILENT FACTOR (Aug 31, 2006)

Drew said:


> Also worth noting - the fact that we're wishing violence on the girls in question here - getting their "asses beat" or their "breathing privelages revoked" instead of serious jail time for their crimes doesn't exactly reflect too well on us - it's the same symptoms from the other side of the coin.



Although I believe some of what Drew said as being true( And I have a concealed carry license for gun's in Mass., which is really hard to get ) I do believe there should be some "street justice" or some thing that really hits the spot with these girl's.
As for the jail time, we just put so many people in prison that its even spawning privatized prison's. (prison's operated for profit by corporations)
Also the political fall out of this. Look at our problems with Iran, in part of Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad's response to sanctions he say's "They talk about human rights while maintaining the most notorious prisons." Being a proud American, that hurts.

Just my


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 31, 2006)

That's ka-razy


----------



## Dormant (Aug 31, 2006)

Drew said:


> Bullshit. Had guns been legal in the UK, she'd have been shot, not stabbed with a pair of scissors. Be reasonable, violent crime MAY be lower in states with more liberal gun laws (and I'm not even sure if I've seen unbiased statistics arguing that - it's certainly dropped nationally as national gun laws have tightened), but there's a hell of a lot less violent crime in countries where guns are illegal than countries where they are.
> 
> I honestly don't see how easing the restrictions and screening process involved so "anyone" can get a gun means that fewer people who would use guns for voilence will have one.
> 
> Also worth noting - the fact that we're wishing violence on the girls in question here - getting their "asses beat" or their "breathing privelages revoked" instead of serious jail time for their crimes doesn't exactly reflect too well on us - it's the same symptoms from the other side of the coin.



+1.

My fear isn't guns so much as it is who can get hold of them. I don't see that the screening process is strict or tight enough to stop someone who really shouldn't have a gun getting one. It's also a case of education. Because the residuum are generally quite ignorant it is all too likely that they can fall into the wrong hands. I don't agree with your gun laws in the states because I don't feel you have any real assurances that the wrong people are not getting guns legally. 

[action=Dormant] really doesn't want to get into the gun law argument. The less said the better. [/action]

Also on a side note can someone explain to me what makes you personally 'proud' to be an American? I don't understand this sense of pride. I'm happy to be a Brit in as much as I can except it and I have no real issues with it but I would never say I'm proud. It's something I have never understood but seem to hear so readily from so many of you yanks.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Dormant said:


> +1.
> Also on a side note can someone explain to me what makes you personally 'proud' to be an American? I don't understand this sense of pride. I'm happy to be a Brit in as much as I can except it and I have no real issues with it but I would never say I'm proud. It's something I have never understood but seem to hear so readily from so many of you yanks.




I wouldn't say that I'm proud. Especially not since Bush made a complete embarassment out of this country. However, I enjoy living in a "free" country being able to speak my mind pretty freely. I enjoy the kinds of opportunities here. And I also enjoy the millions of hot illegal immigrants from Latin countries


----------



## Jason (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not trying to start a shit-fest..but this reminds me of the coverage while back with the world cup. The racisim in europe is CRAZY.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow, I idn't know racism was a big issue in Europe.


----------



## Naren (Aug 31, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Also on a side note can someone explain to me what makes you personally 'proud' to be an American? I don't understand this sense of pride. I'm happy to be a Brit in as much as I can except it and I have no real issues with it but I would never say I'm proud. It's something I have never understood but seem to hear so readily from so many of you yanks.



There are a lot of people who are really really proud to be Americans. It's been around for hundreds of years, an integral part of the US. Not everyone shares it. Hell, I don't. The annoying thing is that people with American citizenship who live in foreign countries oftentimes get asked really stupid almost-offensive questions when going through immigration to visit the US. "So you live in Japan?" "How long have you lived there?" "Why do you live there?" Almost like, "What's wrong with you? Why the fuck don't you live in the US, the greatest country in the world, you bastard. Betrayed your own country." The act like it's suspicious that I don't live in the US and that there must be something wrong with me.

Even people my own age would ask me why I don't live in the US. There are, of course, the super "anti-American" guys you'll find in colleges who spout off all their anti-American nonsense, citing things they don't like from the past 200 years. 

Japanese also are very surprised when they see that Americans have American flags everywhere and the pledge of allegiance every day at school. They identify that kind of stuff with "nationalism", which is what the Americans tried to drive out of the Japanese after World War II (since it is, undeniably, one of the primary factors in their involvement in the war). Really, the only places in Japan I see Japanese flags hung are: the Tokyo Metropolitan government building, the Imperial Palace, and the Diet. Even Ward buildings and city halls don't have Japanese national flags if I remember correctly.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 31, 2006)

That's a sad story. Back in my day, kids fought over things like lunch money; no one fought over musical tastes.

Frankly, I'm ashamed to be an American right now.

I still wouldn't want to live anywhere else, though&#8230;yet.

Although Canada keeps looking more and more attractive.  Maybe I'll make a trip south to the great white north.


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 1, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I'm not trying to start a shit-fest..but this reminds me of the coverage while back with the world cup. The racisim in europe is CRAZY.



These kinds of stories remind me of the film Greenstreet Hooligans.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 1, 2006)

I though i live in a Fucking weird country...

And the story, .. well its sad how people treat eachother...


----------



## Dormant (Sep 1, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I'm not trying to start a shit-fest..but this reminds me of the coverage while back with the world cup. The racisim in europe is CRAZY.



Football is different though. That's hooliganism as opposed to real racism. It's people who are looking for fights. In the UK many clubs have 'firms' - people who go to the games (and especially the World Cup) to have fights with opposing fans and the police. In the UK it is particularly well organised and tends to involve emails and phone calls between firms to organise locations, which weapons are allowed etc. It's sick and quite scary.



Mastodon said:


> Wow, I didn't know racism was a big issue in Europe.



Racism in Europe is rife (However if you are referring to the original story that is prejudice, and if you are referring to Jason's comment that is xenophobia). Racism in the UK is definitely not as bad as the USA but we are getting there unfortunately.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 1, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Football is different though. That's hooliganism as opposed to real racism. It's people who are looking for fights. In the UK many clubs have 'firms' - people who go to the games (and especially the World Cup) to have fights with opposing fans and the police. In the UK it is particularly well organised and tends to involve emails and phone calls between firms to organise locations, which weapons are allowed etc. It's sick and quite scary.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism in Europe is rife (However if you are referring to the original story that is prejudice, and if you are referring to Jason's comment that is xenophobia). Racism in the UK is definitely not as bad as the USA but we are getting there unfortunately.



Yeah that's what I meant, racism was just the closest word I could think of at the time.


----------



## Jason (Sep 1, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Football is different though. That's hooliganism as opposed to real racism. It's people who are looking for fights. In the UK many clubs have 'firms' - people who go to the games (and especially the World Cup) to have fights with opposing fans and the police. In the UK it is particularly well organised and tends to involve emails and phone calls between firms to organise locations, which weapons are allowed etc. It's sick and quite scary.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism in Europe is rife (However if you are referring to the original story that is prejudice, and if you are referring to Jason's comment that is xenophobia). Racism in the UK is definitely not as bad as the USA but we are getting there unfortunately.



Nah I'm not talking about "fighting" I'm talking about fans throwing fucking bananas at dark skninned players and spitting onpeople and calling them names. If that's not racisim I don't know what is.


----------



## Loomer (Sep 1, 2006)

.jason. said:



> Nah I'm not talking about "fighting" I'm talking about fans throwing fucking bananas at dark skninned players and spitting onpeople and calling them names. If that's not racisim I don't know what is.



Idiocy is also a quite decriptive term, I think.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 1, 2006)

You know, this thread title is kind of misleading.

She wasn't stabbed directly because she said "Yeah I like ac/dc."

and someone else was like "YOU WHAT!? Let's get her!"

She was attacked for the social clique that she fell into.

I'm stating the obvious though, and we've already gone over that.


----------



## Drew (Sep 1, 2006)

Naren said:


> Japanese also are very surprised when they see that Americans have American flags everywhere and the pledge of allegiance every day at school. They identify that kind of stuff with "nationalism", which is what the Americans tried to drive out of the Japanese after World War II (since it is, undeniably, one of the primary factors in their involvement in the war). Really, the only places in Japan I see Japanese flags hung are: the Tokyo Metropolitan government building, the Imperial Palace, and the Diet. Even Ward buildings and city halls don't have Japanese national flags if I remember correctly.



Real quick bvefore a meeting - I suspect the fact that we won WWII and the Japanese lost may have a LOT to do with our differing attitudes towards nationalism and the concept of "national pride" - the Japanese saw first hand how dangerous it was, while we saw first-hand how enpowering it was. 

I'm not saying this like I think it's a good thing, either.

Oh, and the obligatory "America, fuck yeah!"


----------



## Naren (Sep 1, 2006)

Drew said:


> Real quick bvefore a meeting - I suspect the fact that we won WWII and the Japanese lost may have a LOT to do with our differing attitudes towards nationalism and the concept of "national pride" - the Japanese saw first hand how dangerous it was, while we saw first-hand how enpowering it was.
> 
> I'm not saying this like I think it's a good thing, either.
> 
> Oh, and the obligatory "America, fuck yeah!"



Ha ha. I just watched "Team America: World Police" and the songs in that movie... Ha ha. 

Yeah, we definitely have different views on it. We view our own "national pride" (which is actually nationalism) as being empowering and helping us put down injustice, whereas the Japanese see their own nationalism during WW2 as well as the nationalism of their former allies, Germany and Italy, as having been bad. They oftentimes associate it with the strong-armed militarists of the time. They realized soon afterwards how dangerous it was. Of course, no one has conquered the US and said "Look at what you did because of your extreme nationalism"


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Sep 1, 2006)

sadly the uk is getting worse with violent crime, despite what the government statistics say, me and a few of my friends have been victims of crime due to our musical tastes and lifestyle choices, usually muggings but a few of us have been beaten up by gangs, me included i spent 3 days in hospital after been hit in the face by a chav with a iron bar and it snapped my jaw neatly in 2  luckily everything got sorted in the hospital and im fine now but it could easily have been much worse, 


luckily too some of my friends are chavs as well and they didnt take too kindly to me being jumped and returned the favour  lol


----------



## Loomer (Sep 2, 2006)

streathervsgodzilla said:


> sadly the uk is getting worse with violent crime, despite what the government statistics say, me and a few of my friends have been victims of crime due to our musical tastes and lifestyle choices, usually muggings but a few of us have been beaten up by gangs, me included i spent 3 days in hospital after been hit in the face by a chav with a iron bar and it snapped my jaw neatly in 2  luckily everything got sorted in the hospital and im fine now but it could easily have been much worse,
> 
> 
> luckily too some of my friends are chavs as well and they didnt take too kindly to me being jumped and returned the favour  lol



Normally I would say "returning the favour" would be morally wrong and stooping to their level, but still. Some people just don't understand any other language than Fisttothefaceian, especially those who use it to communicate with others..

Anyway, what the fuck is up with those chavs? I've only heard bad things about them so far


----------



## 2powern (Sep 2, 2006)

Loomer said:


> Anyway, what the fuck is up with those chavs? I've only heard bad things about them so far




There's the rare one that's not an arse, but by-and-large they're utter dicks.


----------



## Loomer (Sep 2, 2006)

2powern said:


> There's the rare one that's not an arse, but by-and-large they're utter dicks.



That doesn't sound very promising :/


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Sep 2, 2006)

That is just fucking rediculous. 

All you brits who want to move, come to Missouri! I need some metal friends, everybody here sucks!


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 2, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Racism in the UK is definitely not as bad as the USA but we are getting there unfortunately.



Hold the phone there. Maybe a good 30 or 40 years ago racism was terrible in the United States, but we have deffinently made leaps and bounds to achieving equality. While there still is racism, it's nowhere near what it was.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 2, 2006)

Most chavs by themselves are pussies, take it from me they've tried mugging me enough times. They'll act all hard and start walking into you demanding shit off you, just nut em' and follow it up a nice elbow to the face...they'll still talk shit like "I'm going to get my crew, they're gonna deck ya'", bollocks will they.


----------



## Dormant (Sep 3, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Nah I'm not talking about "fighting" I'm talking about fans throwing fucking bananas at dark skninned players and spitting onpeople and calling them names. If that's not racisim I don't know what is.



That hasn't happened for over 20 years. It is completely dispicable but it was pushed out of the game years ago. Anything you may have heard recently is just not true (I'm a massive football/soccer fan and this kind of stuff gets massive publicity here). 



Telecaster90 said:


> Hold the phone there. Maybe a good 30 or 40 years ago racism was terrible in the United States, but we have deffinently made leaps and bounds to achieving equality. While there still is racism, it's nowhere near what it was.



Having spent time in 15 different states in the last 10 years or so the little I saw in the short time I was there told me you still have a long way to go. Of course that is inevitable considering the massive nature of your population and variety of different subcultures within your society. 

Anyway, I merely said it's not as bad here as it is over there - I didn't give a quantified or measured level of the atrocity of racism in the US!  

Additionally, on the subject of chav's - I am really unhappy that the use of this term has become so widespread. All it does is further create subdivisions within society in the UK causing increased social disturbance. These 'chav's' you refer to used to just be 'people'. If you start labelling them it is as bad as them having a go at you for your differences. [/social rant]


----------



## Jason (Sep 3, 2006)

Dormant said:


> That hasn't happened for over 20 years. It is completely dispicable but it was pushed out of the game years ago. Anything you may have heard recently is just not true (I'm a massive football/soccer fan and this kind of stuff gets massive publicity here).



 this was on espn just a few months ago when the world cup was going on. They showed CURRENT players and teams and everything plus quotes/interview from world cup officials. So I think you either haven't heard of it or there is some denial going on in europe.


----------



## Dormant (Sep 3, 2006)

.jason. said:


> this was on espn just a few months ago when the world cup was going on. They showed CURRENT players and teams and everything plus quotes/interview from world cup officials. So I think you either haven't heard of it or there is some denial going on in europe.



Europe? Do you have any more specific information? I initially thought you were referring to the UK. Europe is a big place and I am only really able to vouch for the UK game. Like I said any further information on this program would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jason (Sep 3, 2006)

Im having trouble finding specifics..sorry


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Sep 3, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Most chavs by themselves are pussies, take it from me they've tried mugging me enough times. They'll act all hard and start walking into you demanding shit off you, just nut em' and follow it up a nice elbow to the face...they'll still talk shit like "I'm going to get my crew, they're gonna deck ya'", bollocks will they.



lol its not crew its usually 

"ohhh my brothers going knock you spark out annat"


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 4, 2006)

Another reason why I'm doubting a proper punishment for the girl's responsible for the attack this thread's about is my girlfriend's experience. She was glassed (thankfully only leaving a small scar near her eye, it could have been a lot worse) back in January by a girl purely because she was a "goth". Actually she's a black metal loving biker chick, but whatever.

The girl responsible was arrested at the scene and has previous history of things like this, yet she's only just going to court this week, a whole 9 months after the attack, to decide if they're even going to bother prosecuting her! They have all the evidence they need that she is 100% guilty and a repeated offender and still they have to debate prosecuting her or not. Welcome to English justice.


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 4, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Another reason why I'm doubting a proper punishment for the girl's responsible for the attack this thread's about is my girlfriend's experience. She was glassed (thankfully only leaving a small scar near her eye, it could have been a lot worse) back in January by a girl purely because she was a "goth". Actually she's a black metal loving biker chick, but whatever.
> 
> The girl responsible was arrested at the scene and has previous history of things like this, yet she's only just going to court this week, a whole 9 months after the attack, to decide if they're even going to bother prosecuting her! They have all the evidence they need that she is 100% guilty and a repeated offender and still they have to debate prosecuting her or not. Welcome to English justice.



9 months is relatively quick. I took over a year and a half for me to get my 'attacker' into court.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well this isn't even the hearing, this is just to decide *if* they'll prosecute. She was arrested at the scene and has previous, surely 9 months is taking the piss for that!


----------



## Loomer (Sep 4, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Well this isn't even the hearing, this is just to decide *if* they'll prosecute. She was arrested at the scene and has previous, surely 9 months is taking the piss for that!



That's seriously as wrong as it gets. 

If you commit a crime, punishment must be as quick and as effective as possible.


----------

